# Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

EuroJet Racing is looking for some opinions as to which style hood we should make for the NB. It will be made out of carbon fiber and possibly a fiberglass blend. We have narrowed our hood design down to these 2 pictures. This is where we need your input to help us finalize our design.
Our hood will not be exactly the same as what is shown in these pictures, there will be several key differences:
1. The factory emblem and emblem relief will be deleted
2. If we choose to use the dual induction style, it will not be the same as the Bernt hood, although it will hold some of the same key features.
3. There is a possibility that a functional air induction setup run through the hood scoop will be produced as well.
4. Louvers may be incorporated into the induction relief/scoops
Please vote and give us your input on what you would like to see as a finished product. Constructive opinions and ideas are welcome.
PICTURE 1:








PICTURE 2:








PICTURE 3: thanks to JveshG60 for the photoshop










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:44 PM 1-26-2004_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood ([email protected])*

I like either the dual induction, or dual scoop setup. Although louvers could only be applied to the induction style. Also with the scoop pictured I think the relief leading up to the scoop should come down further on the hood following the same lines as the hood for a more aggressive look. Thanks to EuroJet for getting some products out for the NB!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Please post this at http://www.newbeetle.org
It is the number one website to get ahold of newbeetle owners. I know there is a huge amount of interest in getting a carbon fiber hood with out the emblem recess and I am betting people would love to have something like hood 2.
Thankyou


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: (eunos94)*

fully functional single scoop ram air bath







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_Please post this at http://www.newbeetle.org
It is the number one website to get ahold of newbeetle owners. I know there is a huge amount of interest in getting a carbon fiber hood with out the emblem recess and I am betting people would love to have something like hood 2.
Thankyou

I just posted a thread on that page. Thanks for that helpful tip! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (NEU-BUG)*

What he said - give me one scoop, maybe NACA, that is functional with the airbox / filter. Don't want it there if it isn't gonna do something!


----------



## NBTurboFreak (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood ([email protected])*

I like the hood 2 with the single, but a double would also be nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (NBTurboFreak)*

Check out picture 3 that was added. Dual scoop!!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood ([email protected])*

my cars a $lut


----------



## LadyBug26 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood ([email protected])*

Hey i want one of these hoods! How much r they?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (LadyBug26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LadyBug26* »_Hey i want one of these hoods! How much r they?

Not sure exactly on a price, however we are selling our Golf boser hoods for 575 shipped so I would assume it will be in that price range.


----------



## LadyBug26 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood ([email protected])*

Ok well let me know which ones you have available cause I want one =0) Thank you


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (LadyBug26)*

When can I get mine?!?!? BUMP


----------



## JveshG60 (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (Neu Bug)*

wow i feel cool...i am contributing to something productive...first time i think ever


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (JveshG60)*

The second picture looks more like it came out of the factory like that a little. Im sure both of the hoods are functional but I really like the style of the one scoop will there be a cover for when it rains?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (Brown E)*

b u m p, im bringing this back up. Looks like we are leaning towards the dual scoop hood


----------



## Fred Nizzle (May 26, 2003)

aiight.. they all look good, but not as good to me as a jetta boser.
sorry for jackin the thread


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: (asheoner)*

Another quality vortex post








I hope there will be a plain hood option too... I wouldn't want the scoops.


_Modified by stuex at 12:09 AM 2-11-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (asheoner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asheoner* »_aiight.. they all look good, but not as good to me as a jetta boser.
sorry for jackin the thread


haha we are on top of that as well. lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any more feedback?


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If you make the single scoop hood- Count me in. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Single scoop would be fuctional, where the 2 scoop starts to tread in the non functional / rice area.
PLEASE make the single.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (subgraphic)*

I'll say it again single is nice.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (Brown E)*

i might be down for single
it looks euro as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood ([email protected])*

I would be down for the single scoop. As long as its Carborn fiber as well. Is that a production front bumper? Is there a rear one as well?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (YllwTRB)*

That is not a production front bumper...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (bugasm99)*

My personal opinion would be to offer a single scoop, as well as a non-scoop version.
I would think that if you would make your "mother mold" for a non scoop car, then have a 'plug' for the scooped versions, you would be able to offer two different styles with one mold.

Is the position of that scoop more decorative, than functional ? ? ?
BTW, once you get them up and going, we would be interested in one for our C2Motorsports car, as well as potentially selling these.
chris
C2


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Is the position of that scoop more decorative, than functional ? ? ?

That scoop was designed for function. I know bececause I designed it, and that is my car. It feeds directly over the battery and into an open air filter.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_My personal opinion would be to offer a single scoop, as well as a non-scoop version.
I would think that if you would make your "mother mold" for a non scoop car, then have a 'plug' for the scooped versions, you would be able to offer two different styles with one mold.

Is the position of that scoop more decorative, than functional ? ? ?
BTW, once you get them up and going, we would be interested in one for our C2Motorsports car, as well as potentially selling these.
chris
C2


That is a good idea and we can easily get that done. 
PM sent.


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood ([email protected])*

I like the idea of a single scoop with a grilled screen to hide it and keep the shape of the hood.
And I'd want to keep a depression for the emblem. I like emblem.
I also realize I will never find one like this, and will probably have to spend $$$ for a custom fabrication...








What can I say, I like function and stealth.


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood ([email protected])*

I am really interested in the single scoop. How are you planning on keeping the water out of the air box. Will they be offer painted? Is it going to be an OEM fit? When are they going to be available.


----------



## pumpingduo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood ([email protected])*

im very interested in the dual scoop hood i live right by bernt but would rather have true air induction.give me a call id like to obtatain on as soon as possible thanks brian 714 423 5253


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (pumpingduo)*

Mohawk Motorsport is working on a single scoop hood already. Molds are being made and we should have a prototype to show off photos of in about 3 weeks now. I think what Eurojet here is trying to do is great. More options are needed for the "cute" cars. We all know damn well now, they're much more than cute.
My personal car is getting a 2 scoop version and I'd like to point out that on a 1.8T a passenger side scoop would be functional. It will dump air over the engine to the back near the firewall, where your turbo is located, cooling the shell more.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (ElecMoHwk)*

Thats great and all I'm all for more options for the beetles, but way to jack a thread... Hope the hood works out for you, but start your own thread.















Incidentally will your hood scoop be connected to the air intake or will it only supply some air flow to the engine?


_Modified by Neu Bug at 2:35 PM 2-29-2004_


----------



## NBveeDUBer (May 1, 2003)

i'd be down for a single unless i get the neverve to hack up my carbon hood sitting in my living room and put one in. i like the idea of a rain cover. and for all u cheap asses we always have the take the headlight out for ram air mod


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (NBveeDUBer)*

Any updates here?
I would love to have this hood on our Isotope Green beetle in time for the Midwest Massive show in June in Columbus Ohio. We are planning on featuring the car in our Vendor's Booth.
chris
C2


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

I was also wondering what the update is.


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (Brown E)*

Bump, Want to know what th eupdate is on this. Ready to buy a new hood.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (YllwTRB)*

Sorry for the long delay. We have started making our prototype hood for the beetle. It will be the dual scoop design. As soon as we have it completed we will post up some pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (Neu Bug)*

Cant wait to see it.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Sep 25, 2002)

I am interested as well. Keep me informed please.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (Grey Ghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grey Ghost* »_I am interested as well. Keep me informed please.


----------



## LadyBug26 (Dec 16, 2003)

Im also interested----I'm lookin for a hood---I want something different--Anyone have any suggestions?? Thanks


----------



## imanning06 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (paultakeda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paultakeda* »_I like the idea of a single scoop with a grilled screen to hide it and keep the shape of the hood.
And I'd want to keep a depression for the emblem. I like emblem.
I also realize I will never find one like this, and will probably have to spend $$$ for a custom fabrication...








What can I say, I like function and stealth.

Actually I can't picture that custom fabrication would be that expensive for a NB Hood. Unlike a flat hood, where some need to be made to sit on top or fit inside, the NB hood is curved. Therefore you basically just need to cut a hole to the shape you want and then cut some sheet metal fit around the hole and give it depth (like the sides of a can). The you just make the patterns and draw them out on the hood and sheet metal and take them to your local welding shop and have them cut and weld everthing togather. After some work with the grinder get it painted.
Maybe i'm over simplifiing everthing, but i'm going to be doing this to my own hood in the next month or two, so we will see how it turns out. I figure I can design the scoop, and air box seal (to direct ALL the air from the scoop into/onto the airfilter). I can get everything cut and welded for around $100 and then all I have left is to do is prep it for paint (IE: smooth all the welds).
If everthing goes to plan or even if it doesn't. I'll post a step-by-step how to with pictures. So come back here around Mid-June.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (imanning06)*

have a ball man, have a ball


----------



## iSR-floG (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (imanning06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imanning06* »_
Actually I can't picture that custom fabrication would be that expensive for a NB Hood. Unlike a flat hood, where some need to be made to sit on top or fit inside, the NB hood is curved. Therefore you basically just need to cut a hole to the shape you want and then cut some sheet metal fit around the hole and give it depth (like the sides of a can). The you just make the patterns and draw them out on the hood and sheet metal and take them to your local welding shop and have them cut and weld everthing togather. After some work with the grinder get it painted.
Maybe i'm over simplifiing everthing, but i'm going to be doing this to my own hood in the next month or two, so we will see how it turns out. I figure I can design the scoop, and air box seal (to direct ALL the air from the scoop into/onto the airfilter). I can get everything cut and welded for around $100 and then all I have left is to do is prep it for paint (IE: smooth all the welds).
If everthing goes to plan or even if it doesn't. I'll post a step-by-step how to with pictures. So come back here around Mid-June.



spoken like someone who...
#1 has not done any real custom fabrication...
#2 very nieve with regards actual costs and the time it takes to complete such a project.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (iSR-floG)*

my thoughts exactly


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (imanning06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imanning06* »_
Actually I can't picture that custom fabrication would be that expensive for a NB Hood. Unlike a flat hood, where some need to be made to sit on top or fit inside, the NB hood is curved. Therefore you basically just need to cut a hole to the shape you want and then cut some sheet metal fit around the hole and give it depth (like the sides of a can). The you just make the patterns and draw them out on the hood and sheet metal and take them to your local welding shop and have them cut and weld everthing togather. After some work with the grinder get it painted.
Maybe i'm over simplifiing everthing, but i'm going to be doing this to my own hood in the next month or two, so we will see how it turns out. I figure I can design the scoop, and air box seal (to direct ALL the air from the scoop into/onto the airfilter). I can get everything cut and welded for around $100 and then all I have left is to do is prep it for paint (IE: smooth all the welds).
If everthing goes to plan or even if it doesn't. I'll post a step-by-step how to with pictures. So come back here around Mid-June.

Please do, I would like to be updated on your progress and cost. I am really interested in this. It has taken a long time to get this hood right. We have already begun the difficult sections on the hood. The english wheel and blocking alone have taken more than 2 days, and I am not even close. If you can do it in a few days, for about $100 (heck, I'll even say $600-700) and have it come out looking top notch, I will hire you on the spot and run all my hoods through you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (Eurojet Racing)*

Unless you will be whoring yourself out to retailers for parts and labor 100 bucks is... well optimistic at best. (retarded)







And having made some parts out of raw fiberglass I can tell you unless you have done this, alot, you will not be able to acheive desirable results. I still have trouble getting evrything smooth and even, after many many passes with sanding and blocking. I defy you to draw two circles on a piece of paper that are identicle let alone make two symmetric hood scoops. Good luck to you at least if you still choose to go ahead with this but maybe you should leave this to the professionals


----------



## imanning06 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (paultakeda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paultakeda* »_I like the idea of a single scoop with a grilled screen to hide it and keep the shape of the hood.
And I'd want to keep a depression for the emblem. I like emblem.
I also realize I will never find one like this, and will probably have to spend $$$ for a custom fabrication...








What can I say, I like function and stealth.

Actually I can't picture that custom fabrication would be that expensive for a NB Hood. Unlike a flat hood, where some need to be made to sit on top or fit inside, the NB hood is curved. Therefore you basically just need to cut a hole to the shape you want and then cut some sheet metal fit around the hole and give it depth (like the sides of a can). The you just make the patterns and draw them out on the hood and sheet metal and take them to your local welding shop and have them cut and weld everthing togather. After some work with the grinder get it painted.
Maybe i'm over simplifiing everthing, but i'm going to be doing this to my own hood in the next month or two, so we will see how it turns out. I figure I can design the scoop, and air box seal (to direct ALL the air from the scoop into/onto the airfilter). I can get everything cut and welded for around $100 and then all I have left is to do is prep it for paint (IE: smooth all the welds).
If everthing goes to plan or even if it doesn't. I'll post a step-by-step how to with pictures. So come back here around Mid-June.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (Neu Bug)*

Is there a damn echo in here. You cant figure out how to use a computer, or vortex, but youre gonna make a hood? 
Good luck dressing yourself tomorrow morning. Your arms go through the small hole on the sides and your head through the bigger one in the top k?
Whatever when in rome...

_Quote, originally posted by *Neu Bug* »_Unless you will be whoring yourself out to retailers for parts and labor 100 bucks is... well optimistic at best. (retarded)







And having made some parts out of raw fiberglass I can tell you unless you have done this, alot, you will not be able to acheive desirable results. I still have trouble getting evrything smooth and even, after many many passes with sanding and blocking. I defy you to draw two circles on a piece of paper that are identicle let alone make two symmetric hood scoops. Good luck to you at least if you still choose to go ahead with this but maybe you should leave this to the professionals


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (imanning06)*

did ya mean to type something else in there...


----------



## imanning06 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (Neu Bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neu Bug* »_Unless you will be whoring yourself out to retailers for parts and labor 100 bucks is... well optimistic at best. (retarded)







And having made some parts out of raw fiberglass I can tell you unless you have done this, alot, you will not be able to acheive desirable results. I still have trouble getting evrything smooth and even, after many many passes with sanding and blocking. I defy you to draw two circles on a piece of paper that are identicle let alone make two symmetric hood scoops. Good luck to you at least if you still choose to go ahead with this but maybe you should leave this to the professionals









I really should have been much, much more specific regarding $100. The $100 will only cover the cost to cut and weld the sheetmetal parts togather. It means I would still need to buy the sheet metal, body filler, grinding discs, sanding material, primer, paint, ect ...
As far as making 2 symmetrical hood scoops, my plan is design everything in Pro-E (CAD program) as I have already done this, and the plans are very acurate. I can have a template printed on a plotter. The template includes test point so that you can measure this against points on the hood to make sure that everything is space evenly.
I didn't mean to say this project would be fast or extremely easy, but I do believe it can be done by just about anyone will to put in the time. Time wise, the project will take a lot time to do the finish work, but getting everything cut and welded won't take long. Grinding, sanding, priming, painting, ect will take some hours, but it doesn't require that you drive without a hood.


----------



## imanning06 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (iSR-floG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iSR-floG* »_
spoken like someone who...
#1 has not done any real custom fabrication...
#2 very nieve with regards actual costs and the time it takes to complete such a project.

You pretty much right on both counts. However, there is huge list of things that I knew nothing about, but I found the info, read it, and learn as I did the project. These were mostly things that most people would "Leave to the professionals"
And as I think about it, it won't be a quick job. I have done a fair share of body work, including major fiberglass repair, and it took forever and a day to get it just the way I wanted it. I wasn't really figuring all the time that in itself (finish work) takes. So I stand corrected








I didn't mean to sound so arrogant in my original post.
The easier, and possibly cheaper, way would be to leave in to the pros. I personally like to do as much work on my cars as possible, at least the first time around. This way I find out what's worth doing, and what isn't. Plus I can take pride in knowing that I did something truely custom.








Now I have to do this project though, otherwise you guys will never let me live in down.








If any one wants to see some of my hood designs, leme know and i'll post the renderings if I can find em.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (imanning06)*

auto cad is nice and it will print you out two symmetrical 2 DIMENSIONAL PATTERNS! But you will need to form the scoop releif that will be formed by cuttin these patterns out. So... Unless you have a CNC to use these patterns on Auto CAD, you will still have to form these on your own. Much to your disapointment i might add, unless you have the guys who are doing the cutting and welding do it and then your looking more at 500 than 100, and i bet anything someone makes you from a "local welding shop" is gonna leave you dissatisfied as well. 
There are lots of DIY mods out there, but this isnt one of them. I suggest you invest your time and money a little more wisely.
I really doubt you have any idea what kind of work this job really entails. Perhaps you should go to a local custom body shop and do some more research before you make these rediculous claims here on a thread where your project dont belong. This thread is for EuroJets hood not yours, perhaps you should cease the pointless, yet humorous, thread jacking and start one of your own.
Im all for getting your hands dirty and trying to tackle the hard stuff, so good luck to you really. But I think you have some harsh truth ahead of you.


----------



## iSR-floG (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (imanning06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imanning06* »_
I really should have been much, much more specific regarding $100. The $100 will only cover the cost to cut and weld the sheetmetal parts togather.

from a technical point of view, the beetle hood is very, very to weld on,,, or shall I say weld on and have it turn out good and flat with no warps. As you are prob aware, there are no cross braces on the underside of the hood,,, the slightest amount of heat will twist the metal... the only way to weld on it and have it turn out "good" is to spot weld and either blow it cool or allow it to evenly cool on it own. if you begine to weld to fast, the thin 14 gauge metal twists up.... 
Justin spent over 5 hours spot welding bugasm's hood,,, it was no easy task,,m any decent welder will most likely be in the $50 per hour range, so I believe you are looking at a minimum of $250+ in welding costs alone. than add the time to cut and test fit the metal.... your now up around 6-7 hours and no finish work has even been started, just a raw hood with some exposed welding.


----------



## imanning06 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (Eurojet Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_
Please do, I would like to be updated on your progress and cost. I am really interested in this. It has taken a long time to get this hood right. We have already begun the difficult sections on the hood. The english wheel and blocking alone have taken more than 2 days, and I am not even close. If you can do it in a few days, for about $100 (heck, I'll even say $600-700) and have it come out looking top notch, I will hire you on the spot and run all my hoods through you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I didn't mean to say that I could do in a few days what you've been working on for a long time, that was arrogant to say the least








I'm obviously not a sheet metal expert, but for a gental curve can't the metal be bent and welded in place or would that place too much stress on the metal/hood. I was thinking of something simple that would require work with an english wheel. Maybe I'll do something different for the walls of the scoop.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (imanning06)*

Have you ever used an english wheel? or shaped sheet metal? or fabricated anything any where near this undertaking? Just curious, because if not then i can go ahead and disregard everything you have said so far. i really think you should have taken your own advice and researched this first, before you decided to go balls out and make your own hood.
Now can we end this hopeless side track?
1. Make a thread of your own
2. Highlight the address
3. copy
4. paste here for anybody that _is_ interested
5. pray
This isnt even my thread but I hate thread jackers, and this is just getting rediculous. Sorry to be blunt but C'mon


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (BigBlockBug)*

So whatever happened with this?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Group Buy FEELER, EuroJet custom New Beetle hood (Brown E)*

Must...have...hood...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

*hood sccop*

I could make them for 550 complete, the trouble would be shippiing since from Mexico it will cost around 250 usd for shipping to the USA / CANADA its a huge part (and heavy!)


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

wait a minute, so are these new hoods going to be metal, or is it just the prototype thats metal to use to form the mold?
I'd definitely prefer fiberglass or carbon, as my car is a freaking pig, and I can use all the weight reduction without loss of function that I can get. 
I have a plastic WRX-style stick on scoop in my garage, i laid it on the beetle hood one day for kicks just too see what it would look like and honestly, its not that bad.... I think the taller STI scoop would look better though...
Anyway, just curious as to why you went with the dual scoop when it seems the votes went with the single?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_
I'd definitely prefer fiberglass or carbon, as my car is a freaking pig, and I can use all the weight reduction without loss of function that I can get. 


MEtal can keep the costs down- espeicallyu sicne you can just re do the factory hoods- and you're more liekly to have them fit perfectly the first time instead of coaxing and test fitting and the work that might be need to get a glass or carbon fibre hood to fit properly.
And the hood really isn;t all that heavy anyway. One person can easily manuver with it, I don't think weith makesa big difference unless combined with a ton of other weight shaving procedures- that is justifying the hood material to save weight when you're doing little else otherwise is silly, IMO.
Honestly, I don't know why no one has done my solution- punch louvers through otu the surface of the hood. Your heat problems would be history- just don't park in the rain.
And..you should note what was done to a lot of the Mexican rally cars- many if not most had vents at the leading edge of the hood in addition to a hood scoop up top.


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

like I said, I'm digging for ANY weight I can take out without reducing the function/comfort of the car. When I go to the track all seats except driver are removed as well as spare and jack. And all that goes back in when I get home. So I'd like to take off as much as possible without adding to the stripping/reinstallation procedure. 
What I'd really like to see is a carbon hatch and carbon replacement for the sunroof glass. But I suppose that a snowball fight in hell is much more likely this century....


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: hood sccop (-KIX-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-KIX-* »_









How about a center scoop like this, but with a rounded indentation and rounded corners? The squared edges on this one just don't fit the rest of the body style - "ROUND FOR A REASON" dude!
Thanks for doing this. I'll take one in the style I just described, in carbon fiber please.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

Don't know whats going on with the hoods or what came of it:? Some say it was going to be the single scoop on the driver side where the intake is and others in the center. Both look great. I'd like to have one right in front of the intake imo.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Brown E)*

It' would still take some ork toreasonable feed the intake, and keep the filter clear from bad weather. IF you're expecting some sort of ram air, given the aerodynamics I don't see that happening..
I think a more useful approach is probably to aim toward removing heat from the engine bay. Either an exit via the rear of the radiator (ala bernt) simply trying to draw out or vent the hot air, or more feeds to the radiator.. I don't think trying to feed the intake is making as big a difference as people would like to belive- thar is without major changes to the intake set up.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (13minutes)*

Yep, u r probably right, but it DOES look the business!










_Modified by Billsbug at 7:05 AM 9-30-2005_


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Even if it is on top of where the intake filter would sit perhaps there could be a cap of some sort to plug the hole whenever the bad weather comes? I'd be maybe something you'd have to do yourself to put back in or....on the more expensive and crazy thought....a mechanical one with a flip of the switch from inside the cabin. But thats crazy.


----------



## styleandspeed (Oct 12, 2003)

I really like the way that the first hood looks. Makes it look a lot more agressive than the other.


----------

